# Tax prep software 2015



## Swallace913 (Oct 6, 2015)

What software are you planning to use for this years taxes? I have experience using hr block and turbo tax in years past, both online, and have been satisfied. However, with the additional burden of a schedule C, I'm curious what others are doing. Both HR and TT charge a significant fee to be able to do the schedule C. I only started driving late in the year, but definitely made more than the threshold to not have to report.
Also, when did you receive the 1099 last year from Uber?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I've always used turbo tax also. Someone on here mentioned that Tax Act is also good and much less pricey than turbo tax for schedule C filers. Uber is required by the IRS to send your 1099 out by Jan 31. I don't remember exactly when I got mine last year but it was real close to Jan 31.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

Turbo Tax is the way to go


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

+1
Turbo tax small business

Perfect for Uber drivers, great email support if you have questions


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bought TT Deluxe yesterday at Costco for $39.95 after a $10 off instant coupon. It includes one state return and Schedule C. I read on TT's website that you must use the CD version, rather than the online version to get Schedule C included at no extra charge. You may remember that they took a lot of heat earlier this year after they left it out of the deluxe version, and had to make good on it with customers.
I like to run TT every year, just to see how it handles my returns. But I have used a CPA ever since I started IC driving in 2003. Half the fees I pay are deductible on Schedule C, and I like having experts in my corner.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 15, 2015)

I found this link for he and r block.
It's supposed to be a good price but I'm wondering which is the cheapest one you'd recommend for someone with a full time job and just uber on the side
http://slickdeals.net/f/8416187-sav...k-refund-bonus-program-amazon-deal-of-the-day


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I use ProSeries, but then again, I am a tax professional. It's made by intuit, and it's pretty much the same program, but it doesn't have the graphical interface on the front end.

I suggest - www.myfreetaxes.com - if your income is under 58k it's 100% free. If not, use TT.

Caveat on MFT - they will give you everything for free, but if you try to access it 1 year later, they charge to retrieve the info (so just make a copy of the PDF).


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

This will be my first year filing taxes since working for Uber & Lyft. I have been doing my own personal taxes for a few years now with Turbo tax. Hopefully I still can do my own taxes using Turbo Tax by using a different product

Have a few questions:

1. I have a full time job in addition to Uber & Lyft. Does this mean I will have to pay estimated taxes on both incomes added together, or just the ride share income? Also will turbo tax tell calculate and tell me what to pay quarterly if i have to, or do I have to figure this out on my own? 

2. I don't think I made more than 600 with lyft, do I still have to state the income if I did not? I know for a fact with uber I went over the 600.00.

3. How do I calculate ride share fee's and commissions with uber and lyft? Do I have to go back into every single ride and see what was taken? I've noticed for ride share fee's especially with uber they take it from you then give it back, is this still deductible?

4. I started driving in September, and was only driving here and the after work and part time on weekends. It sounds like I need to know what percent of the time I was driving so I can deduct cell phone, car insurance and registration fee's. I know I can't deduct 100% of those fee's. What is the best way to calculate this?

Sorry for all the questions but really need advice


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

1. *I have a full time job in addition to Uber & Lyft. Does this mean I will have to pay estimated taxes on both incomes added together, or just the ride share income? Also will turbo tax tell calculate and tell me what to pay quarterly if i have to, or do I have to figure this out on my own? *
Italnstallion99 You'll have to pay self employment tax only on your rideshare income after expenses. For income tax purposes the incomes will be added together. There are software packages that will help with estimated tax but I'm not sure if turbotax has software for that. You only have to pay tax on rideshare income if you have a profit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

*2. I don't think I made more than 600 with lyft, do I still have to state the income if I did not? I know for a fact with uber I went over the 600.00*
Italnstallion99 not reporting income is considered tax fraud


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

*3. How do I calculate ride share fee's and commissions with uber and lyft? Do I have to go back into every single ride and see what was taken? I've noticed for ride share fee's especially with uber they take it from you then give it back, is this still deductible? *
Italnstallion99 You need to check your 1099 carefully to see what's included and what isn't. If an item is deducted from your payout(like commission)but then included in your 1099 it is deductible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

*4. I started driving in September, and was only driving here and the after work and part time on weekends. It sounds like I need to know what percent of the time I was driving so I can deduct cell phone, car insurance and registration fee's. I know I can't deduct 100% of those fee's. What is the best way to calculate this? *
Italnstallion99 If you're using standard mileage method you can deduct the business portion of cell phone and registration but not the insurance. Your mileage log can be used to figure %'s for your vehicle and registration. Phone bill can be used for phone.


----------

